
San Francisco's Bureaucracy, Unions Stifle Modular Housing for Homeless (2016) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottbeyer/2016/09/23/san-franciscos-bureaucracy-unions-stifle-modular-housing-for-homeless/
======
jelliclesfarm
The more I think about it, the only way to resolve homelessness is by charity
and charitable organizations that will donate private land and find subsidized
ways to build for the homeless. Anything the govt gets involved with gets lost
down the red tape lined rabbit hole.

Patrick Kennedy btw did go ahead and build those dorms for UC Berkeley and
they are renting 300 sq ft studio dorms for $2265/month to students.

There is a lot of derision towards NIMBYs but why doesn’t anyone consider
unions? Thoughts?

